# If anyone here is shooting video with Nikon 1 gear



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Henry's is blowing out the N1 10-100 lens for $249.99 down from $780.00.

NIKON 1 10-100MM F4.5-5.6 VR BLACK PD-ZOOM 3318

Note that this lens is only power zoom but dead quiet for video.


----------

